# Shelby Airflow girls



## Foxclassics (Jul 12, 2017)

What's it worth. 








Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## THE STIG (Jul 12, 2017)

$1500.


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 12, 2017)

Sweet ride. What speedometer is on it? And what taillight?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 12, 2017)

What do you think its worth? Buying or selling? V/r Shawn


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jul 12, 2017)

Worth picking up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkent (Jul 12, 2017)

It's got the high dollar seat on it too.


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 12, 2017)

Looks like 1700 from the auction results


----------

